# honerslayr and martin-shooter gone missing?



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

You two little bragging girlies haven't shown you faces on here for awhile....?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey now!!! you could at least spell my name right. But just give me another week and then I'll have a little somethin for the ice pics thread. :beer:


----------

